

How the US Air Force deals with blogs - halo
http://eaves.ca/2009/04/09/bureaucracies-and-new-media-how-the-airforce-deals-with-blogs/

======
spitfire
This seems like a fantastic common sense policy. Not responding to trolls and
rager's is "old ecnonomy"? If so, count me as one of those fuddy duddies.

This isn't a big bureaucratic dinosaur at work here. That policy is a simple
heuristic which lets the end node make correct decisions without any central
c&c input.

Rather than the uncoordinated/incomprehensible written diarrhea you get from
many bloggers this seems positively enlightened.

------
jrockway
Incidentally, I was surprised to see such good advice. I expected "sic lawyers
on site owner, send police agency to house of commenter", but instead it was
"disclose your connection and reply with intelligent commentary that cites its
sources". That is really excellent.

------
TomOfTTB
The only problem I have with bloggers like this is they don't realize the Air
Force is being benevolent with this policy. This guy wants to get people all
"pumped up" about the unstoppable nature of social media by making it seem
like the Air Force had to come up with a policy. But the problem is half the
people he convinces will get fired because Social Media is not unstoppable.

Social Media is not going to destroy bureaucracy. If you work for a
monolithtic company or a government they probably haven't discovered what
social media is yet. But when they do management is going to treat it like any
other form of media and threaten to fire anyone who uses it without
permission. If you post anonymously they are going to hire a P.I. to track you
down (like they do with news leaks now)

Social Media is a great tool and I personally suggest companies use it. But
thinking huge companies and governments will be brought to their knees and
forced is unrealistic.

Oh, and those who think there will be "too many social media users" to block
are also being unrealistic. Once the threat of firing comes down 99.99999% of
people won't do anything. Because the people who work for these huge
bureaucracies are almost always the people who really need the job.

